# Formulardaten per AJAX und POST



## bugfixxx (30. März 2007)

Hallihallo!

Erstens: Ich hab gesucht - auch einiges gefunden, aber kein Thread konnte mein Problem lösen...

Man nehme ein simples Formular:

<form action="" onsubmit="sendmail()">
<input type="text" id="whatever" name="whatever" /> 
<input type="submit" value="senden" />
</form>

Wenn das abgesendet wird sollen die Formularfelder per AJAX (und mittels POST) gesendet werden:

	function sendmail() {
		rqo.open('post', 'sendmail_ajax.php');
		rqo.setRequestHeader('Content-Type', 'application/x-www-form-urlencoded');
		rqo.onreadystatechange = sendmail_ok;
		rqo.send(null);
	}

	function sendmail_ok() {
		//some code...
	}

sendmail_ajax.php:
<?php
	var_dump($_POST);
?>

(rqo ist nat. erzeugt worden)
Wenn ich das Form aber absende, liefert mir var_dump($_POST) ein leeres Array...

Wo liegt mein Denkfehler

Danke für Hilfe!!
Harald


----------



## tobee (30. März 2007)

Mit welchem Browser bzw. welcher Browserversion hast du das gestestet?

Offtopic:
Das Forum sieht für jede Programmiersprache ihren eigenen "Tag" vor.
Zum Beispiel:
html = [code=html][/code]
html mit Highlight = [html4strict][/html4strict]
php = [code=php][/code]
sql = [code=sql][/code]
javascript = [code=javascript][/code]
css = [code=css][/code]
c = [c][/c]
Und noch zig andere. Das ist dann für andere besser lesbar.


----------



## bugfixxx (30. März 2007)

Firefox 2.0.3


----------



## Niederbobi (30. März 2007)

Wo hast du das rqo initialisiert und was ist das für ein Object? Ich meine, da scheint das Problem zu liegen, nur wenn man das Object nicht kennt, wie soll man da helfen?

Dirk


----------



## bugfixxx (30. März 2007)

(rqo ist nat. erzeugt worden)
hab ich eh oben geschrieben... das objekt gibts natürlich...!


----------



## Niederbobi (30. März 2007)

Okay du Held,

dann kucke bitte selber bei der Methode open( .. ) in dem Object was sich als rqo ausgibt! Dort sollte der Fehler sein.

Viel Spass - Dirk


----------



## bugfixxx (30. März 2007)

tolles forum.. ich frag und du sagst "kuck selber" ... danke vielmals!

habs mittlerweile selber gefunden...

danke, hatte spaß! 
Harald, dein Held...


----------



## Veränderung (30. März 2007)

"toll...", du suchst eine Lösung und teilst uns dann aber nicht mit wie du sie gefunden hast.


----------



## KillerTitte (21. August 2007)

Also  bugfixx

kann mich meinem vorredner nur anschließen!

Niederbobi fragt dich was zum Objekt - du sagst es ihm wieder nicht und regst dich dann auch noch auf das Dir niemand helfen "will".


Und das Entscheidende, das MIR jetzt auch helfen könnte, die Lösung, enthältst Du allen vor.


Ich glaube, Du hast den Sinn eines solchen Forums nur leicht gestreift, sicher nicht verstanden.

Du darfst es aber gern nachholen und uns erleuchten.


Sanfte Grüße, die Killertitte


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. August 2007)

Das ist wirklich nicht im Sinne dieses Forums, bugfixx, aber zum Glück gibts ja die Möglichkeit zur Bewertung deines Beitrages, um dies gebührend zu Würdigen 

@topic:
Das Hauptaugenmerk beim Senden von Daten sollte natürlich auf dem Senden liegen 
Bei Requests per GET werden die Daten über die URL übertragen, bei POST erwartet die Methode send() des Request-Objektes diese Daten....das wars eigentlich im Groben.
Im Code von bugfixx' Eingangsposting hat die Methode send() *null* als Parameter, also wird nichts per POST gesendet.

Welche Besonderheiten beim AJAX'en per POST sonst noch zu beachten sind, könnt ihr bspw. in diesem Tutorial nachlesen 
http://www.captain.at/howto-ajax-form-post-request.php


----------



## KillerTitte (21. August 2007)

Fix wie Hupatz 

Danke Schön!


----------

